# Protectors?



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

I have 11 goats right now and four are pregnant. I had 12 but one got viciously murdered by either a dog or a coyote not sure which one sadley enough. Well let me get to the point should I get a protector I don't live on my farm so I can't check on them 24/7 especially since my parents work and I can't drive till the summer. I'm not sure about getting a donkey because donkeys are iffy but if I get a dog what breed? Age? Male female? Fixed not fixed? Is it a good idea to get one or not? I'm selling kids for an income right now and am doing a goat selling business so murders aren't favored. We fixed the fence more but there isn't much more we can do on the fence.Sorry I know this is a lot!


----------



## HobbyFarm (Oct 13, 2016)

I would like to know this also, and what age should we look for?


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

I have a Great Pyrenees and love him. 

I've read that males should be neutered so they are more focused on their job - I totally agree with this, haven't yet had mine neutered though...

I've only ever had the one male, no experience with females. 

It might be best to get an experienced dog. Puppies take a ton of time, energy, and training. 

I got mine as a puppy. Took about 5-6 chickens to finally get it into his brain that he wasn't allowed to eat them  Long story though, it was sort of our fault - we let him have some chicken feet after processing some roosters. 

I strand or two of electric line run around the outside of the pen might also help prevent predators.


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

Suzanne_Tyler said:


> I have a Great Pyrenees and love him.
> 
> I've read that males should be neutered so they are more focused on their job - I totally agree with this, haven't yet had mine neutered though...
> 
> ...


We don't have electricity at my barn either so I can't do that sadly.  do you think I should get a protector or think its not worth my time?


----------



## sassykat6181 (Nov 28, 2012)

Donkeys and llamas aren't proven protectors. A young pup takes a lot of training and won't be enough against large predators. An adult trained dog will be pricey. I don't have power at my barn either. I got a solar fence charger and ran 1 line of electric along the top of my fence. 
I have a brother sister pair of dogs that I got as pups. They are 18 months now.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

JK_Farms said:


> We don't have electricity at my barn either so I can't do that sadly.  do you think I should get a protector or think its not worth my time?


It probably depends on the situation. For us, it was totally worth it. Max is priceless. Neighbors on both sides have had their chicken flocks picked off by coyotes one by one, but we haven't lost one. We have a neighbor with right-of-way through our property who had a bear take out her beehive.

Never had any problems at all with coyotes or bears since we got him.

I have a solar charger as well. Our fence is totally electric, that's the one fence that does a sort of okay job at keeping the bears out


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

Well it sounds like a great idea now I just have to some how convence my parents! Could I have any help?


----------

